# spoke covers



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

does any one remeber those snap on covers u can put on ur spokes? its cuz i have a set of k offs im gonig to put on my ladies car but the spokes r rusty and i dont wanna invest in some new wheels jus yet i remeber them i say in tha early 90 s if any 1 knows where i can get some let me know thankz homies


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Get some straws bro. Check out different resturants for different colors. When you find the right place load up. 400 X LOL.


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Sep 6 2006, 12:25 AM~6113148
> *Get some straws bro. Check out different resturants for different colors. When you find the right place load up. 400 X LOL.
> *


_"uhh, lemme get a double cheeseburger, small fries, and a ice tea......... with 400 straws"_

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

back in the late 90s i knew this guy that went and took a bunch of red straws and cut them up to put on his spokes.....they worked, you couldnt tell until you got up close, but after a while the color started fading from the straws so he would have to replace them every couple months


----------



## toxxin99 (Jul 16, 2005)

I'd love to see these.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 6 2006, 11:59 AM~6115874
> *back in the late 90s i knew this guy that went and took  a bunch of red straws and cut them up to put on his spokes.....they worked, you couldnt tell until you got up close, but after a while the color started fading from the straws so he would have to replace them every couple months
> *


Shit back about then a few cats were runnin round with straws. I seen some with the blue Jack in the Box straws they looked cool.


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

test


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

i did this on my 41 chevy i put black straws on the spokes and they have not fadded they have been there for about 8 months now and nobody knows i have straws on them. i got my straws at a bar and night club supply company and they have every color you can imagine, i got a box of 5 thousand for twenty dollars and you can get two spokes per straw.i did this as a goof and it preety much worked like a charm and it makes me not get some true powder coated spokes. ill try to post up pics


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

uh oh.. everybody go grab them old rusty chinas to rejuvenate.....

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

blue straws on the front spokes, my friend started trippin out when i told him they was straws. he thought they was real

 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

wouldnt that make em rust faster tho?? cuz the straw would hold the moisture to the spoke and not let it dry? or are u guys jus doin it to already rusty spokes


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

mine werent rusty. i had em on all summer and took em off last week, no rust yet


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Smart & Finals has the straws.....


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Sep 13 2006, 08:46 AM~6162457
> *blue straws on the front spokes, my friend started trippin out when i told him they was straws. he thought they was real
> 
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


Am I tripping or did you post a picture of a flat tire?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Sep 6 2006, 03:19 PM~6117810
> *Shit back about then a few cats were runnin round with straws. I seen some with the blue Jack in the Box straws they looked cool.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 13 2006, 05:28 AM~6161362
> *i did this on my 41 chevy i put black straws on the spokes and they have not fadded they have been there for about 8 months now and nobody knows i have straws on them. i got my straws at a bar and night club supply company and they have every color you can imagine, i got a box of 5 thousand for twenty dollars and you can get two spokes per straw.i did this as a goof and it preety much worked like a charm and it makes me not get some true powder coated spokes. ill try to post up pics
> *


it took me about 1 hour per wheel to do them perfect


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

sweet, i gotta do that next summer. do u just cut a line down the straw and put em on??


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Sep 13 2006, 08:58 PM~6167483
> *sweet, i gotta do that next summer. do u just cut a line down the straw and put em on??
> *


yeah just do a slit the long way and then cut the end on an angle to cover the whole spoke from top to bottom if not you will get a gap on both ends and wont look that aothentic


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

there useto be a company named color spoke that is advertised all over the old lowrider videos from the 90s and it was pretty much the same thing colored straw type material that u just snap on the spoke and ur done


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 13 2006, 07:48 PM~6167364
> *it took me about 1 hour per wheel to do them perfect
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: yea, thats what i'm talking about


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Ya know you really cant tell the difference on these black ones.........from the powder coated ones... :0


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## toxxin99 (Jul 16, 2005)

thats what its all about, being inventive and on a budget.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 13 2006, 05:28 AM~6161362
> *i did this on my 41 chevy i put black straws on the spokes and they have not fadded they have been there for about 8 months now and nobody knows i have straws on them. i got my straws at a bar and night club supply company and they have every color you can imagine, i got a box of 5 thousand for twenty dollars and you can get two spokes per straw.i did this as a goof and it preety much worked like a charm and it makes me not get some true powder coated spokes. ill try to post up pics
> *


Got some extras still?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I did it a few years back, with some blue ones from Jack in the box. Came out okay. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 13 2006, 06:48 PM~6167364
> *it took me about 1 hour per wheel to do them perfect
> 
> 
> ...


These really don't look bad. Hmmmm.........


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

what about when you was'em...do they come off...and how wide in dimeter do they have to be???

also, did you paint the straws, or where did you get black straws from???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 13 2006, 09:04 PM~6167554
> *yeah just do a slit the long way and then cut the end on an angle to cover the whole spoke from top to bottom if not you will get a gap on both ends and wont look that aothentic
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

This is the ghettoist topic I have read on LIL yet. Ever had any come off while riding them? Or does it cling on pretty well?


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Oct 20 2006, 10:49 PM~6412000
> *This is the ghettoist topic I have read on LIL yet. Ever had any come off while riding them? Or does it cling on pretty well?
> *


hell yeah it is but when dont have money time is all you got. they never have came off while driving or when i wash them.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 21 2006, 01:23 AM~6412519
> *hell yeah it is but when dont have money time is all you got. they never have came off while driving or when i wash them.
> *



I think they look good 41bowtie


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 21 2006, 01:24 AM~6412526
> *I think they look good 41bowtie
> *


thnx homie


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 21 2006, 07:23 AM~6412519
> *hell yeah it is but when dont have money time is all you got. they never have came off while driving or when i wash them.
> *


haha cool man, :biggrin:  dont go puttin powdercoaters out of business now!


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

hell ya gonna put some straws on the booty kit :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Oct 20 2006, 09:49 PM~6412000
> *This is the ghettoist topic I have read on LIL yet. Ever had any come off while riding them? Or does it cling on pretty well?
> *



I left a big enough gap in the rear of the straw so I could tape them on and they held up for a few years. And I never parked in a garage


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i found some straws in a draw.. so figured i'd see how it looked.. got one on.. it is difficult cutting it axactly right.. then i thought to myself "this is da stupidist ghetto mod i've heard/seen of.. " and gave up.. i'll just save up for some colored spokes..


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 21 2006, 01:23 AM~6412519
> *hell yeah it is but when dont have money time is all you got. they never have came off while driving or when i wash them.
> *


how do you get them to not turn so the part where you cut isn't showing?


----------



## 84 2 dr cut (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Snoopjonnyjon_@Sep 13 2006, 04:21 PM~6166264
> *Am I tripping or did you post a picture of a flat tire?
> *


is that a gta in your avi


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

back 10 years ago all chrome knock offs that you young bucks get for $300 a set were going for a minimum of $1200 a set with no tires. Any body remember Roadstars from Roadster? They were the most inexpensive knock offs all chrome 13x7 for $1200 in 1997. Thats what I rolled back then. Daytons & Zeniths were the only other companies doing it and they were way more than $1200 THOSE DAYS. So colored spokes was a whole nother expense. Dont beat up on guys who used colored spoke kits back then.


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Oct 21 2006, 08:30 PM~6416555
> *back 10 years ago all chrome knock offs that you young bucks get for $300 a set were going for a minimum of $1200 a set with no tires. Any body remember Roadstars from Roadster? They were the most inexpensive knock offs all chrome 13x7 for $1200 in 1997. Thats what I rolled back then. Daytons & Zeniths were the only other companies doing it and they were way more than $1200 THOSE DAYS. So colored spokes was a whole nother expense. Dont beat up on guys who used colored spoke kits back then.
> *


yep i member roadstars they were the shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 21 2006, 10:10 PM~6416405
> *how do you get them to not turn so the part where you cut isn't showing?
> *


wondered that myself.. but when i was dumb enough to go see how hard it was.. now i know... straw sits against hub at an angle.. so theres no room for it to turn.. 


if you dont get it, go try it.. you'll understand right away..


i still feel dumb for trying..
:angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Sep 6 2006, 03:19 PM~6117810
> *Shit back about then a few cats were runnin round with straws. I seen some with the blue Jack in the Box straws they looked cool.
> *


i know of a certain mustang down here that has them :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie+Sep 13 2006, 08:48 PM~6167364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it sounds like your getting frustrated b/c you couldn't do it...listen to what he said...1 hour per wheel...thats a long time, gotta be patient buddy!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 22 2006, 12:41 PM~6419223
> *it sounds like your getting frustrated b/c you couldn't do it...listen to what he said...1 hour per wheel...thats a long time, gotta be patient buddy!!!
> *


SCREW THAT.. THATS 4 HOURS.. AINT SPENDING 4 HOURS OF MY DAY TO DO THAT CRAP.. RATHER JUST SAVE UP AND BUY EM COLORED.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 22 2006, 03:16 AM~6418050
> *wondered that myself..  but when i was dumb enough to go see how hard it was..  now i know...  straw sits against hub at an angle..  so theres no room for it to turn..
> if you dont get it, go try it.. you'll understand right away..
> i still feel dumb for trying..
> ...



Alright, i noticed that too when i tried it with one straw that i should have cut it on an angle. I'm going to try it anyways since my wires are getting bad and i'll be cruising them all winter out here.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 21 2006, 10:10 PM~6416405
> *how do you get them to not turn so the part where you cut isn't showing?
> *


ok when their on they will be a little loose but once you start driving the heat will make them fit better. like i said the straws i got fit snug to begin with but now they fit way better and get the smallest diamater on drinking strwas cuz you have sizes. the ones i got are smaller in diameter than the ones that Mcds has


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 25 2006, 02:57 AM~6439118
> *ok when their on they will be a little loose but once you start driving the heat will make them fit better. like i said the straws i got fit snug to begin with but now they fit way better and get the smallest diamater on drinking strwas cuz you have sizes. the ones i got are smaller in diameter than the ones that Mcds has
> *


hook it up with some straws :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 25 2006, 03:54 AM~6439194
> *hook it up with some straws  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## ghettocomission (Jun 17, 2006)

where can i get some of those in green or in black?????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghettocomission_@Oct 25 2006, 12:41 PM~6441324
> *where can i get some of those in green or in black?????
> *


party supply stores.. or even better. bar/restaurant supplies..


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghettocomission_@Oct 25 2006, 12:41 PM~6441324
> *where can i get some of those in green or in black?????
> *


i noticed that party supply stores change the color of their straws according to the season right now most of them carry black and orange cuz of holloween then in december you can find reds greens and white cuz of christmas valentines you can get reds and pinks and for the 4th of july you pick up blue ones just look around.


----------



## ghettocomission (Jun 17, 2006)

alright good looking out if i get the colors i want and go thru with it ill post pix thx


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

i found the place where i got mine from its called BarProducts. com Inc. # 727584 2093 fax 727 584 4754 i got this info from the old invoice


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

I HAVE WONDERED MYSELF IF ANY ONE USES SOME KIND OF SNAP ON SPOKE COVERS?

LIKE THE ONES KIDS USED TO USE YEARS AGO!
LOL


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

im gona put some baseball cards in there too so it sounds like a dirtbike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

what about a heatgun to "shrink" them on ?? or are the plastics they use too temper(ature)mental?  :roflmao:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Nov 1 2006, 08:55 PM~6487701
> *what about a heatgun to "shrink" them on ?? or are the plastics they use too temper(ature)mental?    :roflmao:
> *


nah that wont work what did was take apart the wheels and covered the spokes with the straws and put them back together.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 2 2006, 06:07 AM~6488917
> *nah that wont work what did was take apart the wheels and covered the spokes with the straws and put them back together.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 1 2006, 11:07 PM~6488917
> *nah that wont work what did was take apart the wheels and covered the spokes with the straws and put them back together.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LoL. Thanks for hooking it up with the straws. I only did the outter 50 spokes though. Turned out looking just like yours :biggrin:


----------



## belunt (Nov 4, 2006)

How long are the straws, I want to see what two tone would look like on my 22"s


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by belunt_@Nov 9 2006, 11:28 PM~6539565
> *How long are the straws, I want to see what two tone would look like on my 22"s
> *


about 8". I did every other spoke at first to see what it would look like, then put them on every spoke


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

[/quote]

looks good did you have alot of trouble at first?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

It wasn't too bad, i messed up maybe 5 straws total just cause the ends sort of cracked and i undercut them. Once i figured the size out and how they sort of slide under the nipple and how to "pop" them on, it was easy. first one i did was my spare so i did it inside, the others i just left on the car :biggrin:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

you guys drive hywys? they stay on doin 65-70 mph? heat doesnt melt them?

i grabbed 3 straws out the box and put them on my 5th just to see, covers and looks good, but i dont know about the wheels that turn. i have to drive 20-35 mnutes hywy just to cruise with others


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

We did this to one of my boys cars back in the day. He pulled of the block and smashed on it and spokes (straws) went a flying!! LOL I think they were some cheapo micki D straws or something.

Yall should get some bendy straws....it would look kinda like diamond cut spokes!!! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## belunt (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 13 2006, 10:39 AM~6557749
> *Yall should get some bendy straws....it would look kinda like diamond cut spokes!!!  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ahahahhahah


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 13 2006, 09:36 AM~6557433
> *you guys drive hywys? they stay on doin 65-70 mph? heat doesnt melt them?
> 
> *


It's my daily car and i'm always on the highway. Only had em on a few days but they're still all there and i've had the car up to around about 70-75mph


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 13 2006, 07:48 PM~6167364
> *it took me about 1 hour per wheel to do them perfect
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO :roflmao: I did up my wires like that once. The homie used to work at Starbucks and jacked a whole bag of straws for me. They do fade after a while though, the dirt, grime, and left over brake dust... BLACK is the best way to go with straws if your not into replacing them each month or so, imo.


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE (Dec 24, 2005)

LOL and the emberrasement when rollin up 2 a spot with over 20 G's invested in ur ride and someone findin out that your ghetto ass went to jacks and used straws for your spokes lol


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6sIxx3ThReE!!_@Nov 23 2006, 01:07 AM~6622195
> *LOL and the emberrasement when rollin up 2 a spot with over 20 G's invested in ur ride and someone findin out that your ghetto ass went to jacks and used straws for your spokes lol
> *


<--i ride with my wires on all year, in the rain, snow, 20 below weather, on salted roads, and it stays parked outside year round so for me it works and i don't see those little rust spots on the spokes anymore  . not saying the spokes aren't rusting a little under the straws but i don't have to see it no more and i've had a few people that thought i got new wheels since i put em on. just takes some time to get em so they don't look all obvious like straws


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 26 2006, 01:12 AM~6637045
> *<--i ride with my wires on all year, in the rain, snow, 20 below weather, on salted roads, and it stays parked outside year round so for me it works and i don't see those little rust spots on the spokes anymore  .  not saying the spokes aren't rusting a little under the straws but i don't have to see it no more and i've had a few people that thought i got new wheels since i put em on.  just takes some time to get em so they don't look all obvious like straws
> *


when I did it the first time I did it with the rims on, not a good idea. Have to take em off then measure and start cuttin em up. I'm going to try it again this year for the hell of it.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Jul 12 2007, 10:30 PM~8297266
> *BUMP
> *


thanks man

very interesting. i may have to do this with black and blue straws, black on one side and blue on the other. how long have you had yours on they dont look to faded?


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Jack In the Crack Blue Spokes.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Jul 13 2007, 12:31 AM~8298491
> *Jack In the Crack Blue Spokes.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 13 2007, 11:46 AM~8301135
> *looks good
> *


hell ya x2 

i know what im doin now :biggrin:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

nice


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 10:59 AM~6425487
> *SCREW THAT..  THATS 4 HOURS..  AINT SPENDING 4 HOURS OF MY DAY TO DO THAT CRAP..    RATHER JUST SAVE UP AND BUY EM COLORED.
> *


if you aint got that much time to spend on a car than you shouldnt own one,


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

YEAH THE COLORED STRAW THING HAS BEEN A WHILE FOR A WHILE..LOKS PRETTY GOOD


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

anyone know where i can get some blue straws?? looked all over,target,walmart,and party america,noone has em :angry:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 16 2007, 10:40 AM~8318315
> *anyone know where i can get some blue straws?? looked all over,target,walmart,and party america,noone has em :angry:
> *


Jack in the box has blue straws.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

will slurpee straws work? 7-11


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 17 2007, 07:06 AM~8325867
> *will slurpee straws work? 7-11
> *


could, if you can get it around the spoke but stays on it nice and tight, sure.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 16 2007, 12:29 PM~8318641
> *Jack in the box has blue straws.
> *


link?


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Jul 12 2007, 11:31 PM~8298491
> *Jack In the Crack Blue Spokes.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

all they need is some spray paint!!! 










:biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

or glowing drinking straws!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 17 2007, 04:18 PM~8329734
> *all they need is some spray paint!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i did that last year and the paint chips off the plastic


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Jul 17 2007, 11:15 PM~8332978
> *i did that last year and the paint chips off the plastic
> *


thats why im lookin for blue ones. i could paint em but i dont wanna have to repaint em like every other month


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 17 2007, 10:22 PM~8333010
> *thats why im lookin for blue ones. i could paint em but i dont wanna have to repaint em like every other month
> *


ebay.....you aint going to find a box of just blue ones locally, i had to buy like 5 packs of mixxed straws to get enough blue ones.....and the pnk ones were in there so i did the back spokes with em :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

think dunbars would have em?


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

wtf is dunbars?? if anything a party supply store would have them.....i got mine from walmart, theyre only .59 a pack


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

dunbars used to be on tower ave. but they moved to 4th street (i think). its a bar and resturant supply store.i hade to get cromatic air freshiners a couple time for fraser shipyard when i was workin there. my mom went to party america and all they had were the striped straws not the solid color straws


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

http://www.foodservicedirect.com/index.cfm...ee_Stirrers.htm


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

ttt im learnin some crazy shyt out of off topic !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Jul 24 2007, 04:34 AM~8377470
> *ttt im learnin some crazy shyt out of off topic !!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

ttt, i just bought sum black straws off ebay hno: i figured since i got a week off for spring break and my rims are sittin in my basement, this is the perfect time to do em up


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 7 2008, 12:54 PM~10112857
> *ttt, i just bought sum black straws off ebay hno: i figured since i got a week off for spring break and my rims are sittin in my basement, this is the perfect time to do em up
> *


post up afterwards!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

did em 2day. im gonna need sum input tho, idk whether to do 50 on each rim or just 25. ill post pics of both, lemme kno

ok this is the one with only 25 done

















and this is the one with 50 done









i kno the pics suck, im gona try and snap sum in the sunlight 2morrow. heres them side by side, 50 done on the left, 25 on the right


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Do the front 50. If you look back at page 4, that's how i had mine. Rolled them for about a year like that and decided i liked them better all chrome. Didn't loose 1 spoke in all that time and the spokes had only minor surface rust that cleaned right up.


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

With the 25 it almost makes them look like a 72 spoke Dayton, I wonder if they make gold plated straws so I could have center gold wires lol. Looks good though Bro


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Mar 11 2008, 12:18 AM~10139005
> *With the 25 it almost makes them look like a 72 spoke Dayton, I wonder if they make gold plated straws so I could have center gold wires lol.  Looks good though Bro
> *


thanks man. i guess ill take em outside 2morrow and sit em next to my car and see wat im thinkn about the look of 25 or 50


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Sep 6 2006, 06:10 AM~6114415
> *"uhh, lemme get a double cheeseburger, small fries, and a ice tea......... with 400 straws"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


_"will that be all?"_

:biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

took sum pics outside in the sunlight and i still hav no clue wat i wanna do

25










50

















50 on the left, 25 on the right


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

alrite, i figured out wat im doin. im gonna go with 50 on each wheel. the problem w only doin 25 is u can barely see em, so wats the point. so 50 it is, i cant wait to put these back on this summer and show off my custom powder coated rims :0 :wow:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

finally mounted up these bitches.... ttt for black straws


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 11 2008, 08:38 PM~10631016
> *finally mounted up these bitches.... ttt for black straws
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

looks good, but i would of done the back spokes and every other front spoke


----------



## majjr001 (Dec 1, 2007)

I have 2 complete sets of the original color spokes from around 1995,the shop that made them was in west allis ,Wi, they came cut to the correct length and angle at the end it touches the hub.They actually fit very good and with a small dab of clear silicone never move,unless you look at the back of the wheel you couuld never tell


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

i was wondering what happen to those colored spoke things....lol i was thinking of using straws but was afraid it wouldnt of worked...lol rims look good guys, so do you guys slice each straw down the middle so they can clip on or how did you guys do it??


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Jul 12 2007, 10:31 PM~8298491
> *Jack In the Crack Blue Spokes.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: came out nice


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Sep 30 2008, 08:47 PM~11745126
> *i was wondering what happen to those colored spoke things....lol i was thinking of using straws but was afraid it wouldnt of worked...lol rims look good guys, so do you guys slice each straw down the middle so they can clip on or how did you guys do it??
> *


Yes, slice down the middle.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Sep 30 2008, 10:47 PM~11745126
> *i was wondering what happen to those colored spoke things....lol i was thinking of using straws but was afraid it wouldnt of worked...lol rims look good guys, so do you guys slice each straw down the middle so they can clip on or how did you guys do it??
> *


Cut down the middle and then cut on an angle on the side of the straw where it meets the hub. If you try it with 1 straw, you'll see what i mean. Cut a little longer than the actuall spoke and you'll be able to tuck one end under the nipple.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

ya know I tried this shit this morning on one of my 20's..... and well... what can I say... its aight! :0


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Sep 30 2008, 09:20 PM~11745603
> *Yes, slice down the middle.
> *


thanks man


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 1 2008, 07:58 AM~11748297
> *Cut down the middle and then cut on an angle on the side of the straw where it meets the hub.  If you try it with 1 straw, you'll see what i mean.  Cut a little longer than the actuall spoke and you'll be able to tuck one end under the nipple.
> *


tryd it last night with some strws around the kitchen and i see what you meen ....good lookin out bro thanks


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 1 2008, 05:58 PM~11752559
> *tryd it last night with some strws around the kitchen and i see what you meen ....good lookin out bro thanks
> *


yeah, when i did it i didn't get how the straws would stay in place so that the slit stays on the back side of the spokes until i did it myself


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Well heres an answer for "Why should I buy this mother fucker's rusty ass spoke rims?"

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Oct 31 2006, 11:53 PM~6483251
> *im gona put some baseball cards in there too so it sounds like a dirtbike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

So have you guys actually cruised your rims around for a week or so with the straws and checked to see if they all stayed on?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 2 2008, 07:27 AM~11757647
> *So have you guys actually cruised your rims around for a week or so with the straws and checked to see if they all stayed on?
> *


I rolled mine from Nov '05 to about Jan '07 and never had a single one come off, melt, discolor, or anything. Daily driven and up to 80 mph on the highway all the time. Since i rolled them in the winter too, i even sprayed the wheels with a pressure washer once a week and never had one come off.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 2 2008, 07:27 AM~11757647
> *So have you guys actually cruised your rims around for a week or so with the straws and checked to see if they all stayed on?
> *



hey bitch! dont get no ideas!!! you got some rims on lock! :0


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Jul 12 2007, 10:31 PM~8298491
> *Jack In the Crack Blue Spokes.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Oct 2 2008, 11:13 AM~11759365
> *hey bitch! dont get no ideas!!! you got some rims on lock! :0
> *


Yeah but since i'm getting red pinstripping I can do the fronts or backs red. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 2 2008, 01:55 PM~11760289
> *Yeah but since i'm getting red pinstripping I can do the fronts or backs red.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Mar 10 2008, 08:18 PM~10139005
> *With the 25 it almost makes them look like a 72 spoke Dayton, I wonder if they make gold plated straws so I could have center gold wires lol.  Looks good though Bro
> *


. I actually like this idea a lot...what else can you buy that's about the rigHt size and shape but can be gold plated? How small they make pipes?


----------



## 155-80-13 (Jan 2, 2007)

straws are ok............i use heat shrink tubes........i heated them on........an hold up great.............u peel theam off wit hot water :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

times are getting tough shit lol ima start checking peoples rims now because i know people have connects and maybe there connects are burger kind and mc donald lol slangin em on the streets like i got these straws ******! lol..............................well i thought it was funny :roflmao: shit ima try it so i can hae something to do lol


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

man its time to get some straws :biggrin:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Oct 7 2006, 04:28 AM~6323257
> *I did it a few years back, with some blue ones from Jack in the box.  Came out okay. :biggrin:
> *


I did this w/ some from Jack's back around '97 too! They were translucent blue so when I put them on my gold Ds, they matched the o/g teal paint!


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 11 2008, 10:27 AM~10141867
> *took sum pics outside in the sunlight and i still hav no clue wat i wanna do
> 
> 25
> ...


That's the best thing about it..., you're not stuck w/ either, change em up every now & then!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Feb 3 2010, 04:14 AM~16497158
> *That's the best thing about it..., you're not stuck w/ either, change em up every now & then!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


  exactly! dont know what im gona do this summer.... hopefully ill be steppin up to legit powdered coated spokes


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Oct 21 2006, 09:30 PM~6416555
> *back 10 years ago all chrome knock offs that you young bucks get for $300 a set were going for a minimum of $1200 a set with no tires. Any body remember Roadstars from Roadster? They were the most inexpensive knock offs all chrome 13x7 for $1200 in 1997. Thats what I rolled back then. Daytons & Zeniths were the only other companies doing it and they were way more than $1200 THOSE DAYS. So colored spokes was a whole nother expense. Dont beat up on guys who used colored spoke kits back then.
> *


i member those. my brother picked up a set of crowns for $800.00 when the price first started going down on rims. 
shit back in 97 i paid about $900.00 for a set of "china" gangster wire wheels from cool cars. 


back on the straws though...imma have to look for some green or purple to give this a try.


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

Multi-Color! :biggrin:


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 3 2010, 09:59 PM~16506480
> *Multi-Color!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## laid_out_deuce (Jun 1, 2011)

Maricoparider said:


> TTT!! :thumbsup:


 
nice ima have to try this out also let me see if i can find some green straws or i will have to paint them to match


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

laid_out_deuce said:


> nice ima have to try this out also let me see if i can find some green straws or i will have to paint them to match


http://www.barsupplywarehouse.com/c...bd3ba0258a5ddafbf115018e80e886bc0d71a61454447

or just search for "bar supply"


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

would 1/4" diameter straws be too thick?


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. (Jun 1, 2011)

41bowtie said:


> it took me about 1 hour per wheel to do them perfect


 nice these came pretty cool you cant even tell ttt


----------



## freddielokoz (Feb 21, 2012)

Green straws are hard to find....but starbucks have them...i had them on my rims fir a year and no problems


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

caprice on dz said:


> would 1/4" diameter straws be too thick?


Those might be slightly too big, the ones i used were 3/16". Try cutting one down the side and pop it over a spoke. It shouldnt be loose and the straw should be able to slide into the hub and nipple a little bit.


----------



## freddielokoz (Feb 21, 2012)

Cut one straw to fit... than use it as a diagram.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Think Im gonna give this a shot, i got rims with rusty centers I derusted but most of the chrome is gone, i wanna do the hub in silver and the spokes in dark cherry to match the car of the other way around but dont want to spend forever taping spokes. I will have to paint the straws but Im good with that.


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow, I remember this topic from way back!!! Damn, I guess I been coming on here for a few years now


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Oops, double post!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

This was a trick people used to do since way back in the day.


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Heres mine...had them on there for a while already


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Red straws


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

untouchable-lac said:


> Red straws


This is the most ghettos shit i have ever seen..so ghetto that i will try it myself :roflmao::roflmao: shit looks tight :thumbsup:


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Did my 5th also..damn rain!!


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

untouchable-lac said:


> Did my 5th also..damn rain!!


I have too try this now...looks like powder coat...i will get some white straws from "popeyes chicken" and put them on my spokes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

They still sell spoke covers for motorcycles its like 47 bux for 80 for 21 and 19 inch wheels


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

I got mine from DQ


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

damn. i cant belive this topic is still goin. im the one who started it. lol goin give it a try now. :thumbsup:


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

where can I get white straws for my 14s??


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Dixie-Translucent-Plastic-Jumbo-Straws-500ct/14982609


----------

